# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Γενικά >  >  Ενασχοληση με arduino ευκολο η δυσκολο;

## BloodDonor89

Καλησπερα, θελω να μπω στο κοσμο του Arduino, ηθελα εδω και καποια χρονια να ασχοληθω αλλα τα οικονομικα μου εκεινη την εποχη δεν το επετρεπαν...εχοντας φτασει τα 27 (26 για την ακριβεια) ειπα να ξεκινησω...παραγγειλα αυτο το σετακι http://www.ebay.com/itm/231677301840...%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

Τα βασικα της ηλεκτρονικης τα ξερω, τι συμβολιζουν οι χρωματιστες λωριδες πανω στις αντιστασεις, σε σειρα παραλληλα κτλ, τα ledakia πως πρεπει να συνδεονται κτλ, πολυμετρο εχω και ξερω να κανω μετρησεις, εχω ασχοληθει λογο σχολης με λογικες πυλες τοσο σε θεωρητικο επιπεδο οσο και σε πρακτικο και μου αρεσε απιστευτα η ολη φαση....τα εβλεπα κατι σαν ταχυδακτυλουργικο τρικ...(αισθανομουν μαγος...χωρις πλακα).

Απο γλωσσες προγραμματισμου ξερω καλα C# και ελαχιστα C/C++

Κατα ποσο θα με δυσκολεψει ο προγραμματισμος του; Και γενικα ειναι ευκολο η δυσκολο hobbie? Εχω ορεξη και μερακι να μαθω και να ασχοληθω οποτε εχω χρονο! 

Τι πρεπει να προσεξω ωστε να μην καταστρεψω το arduino με εναν λαθος χειρισμο (και δεν εννοω να το πεταξω στο τοιχο)...


Υ.Γ Αν και ξερω οτι ολα αυτα στο σετακι στην αρχη θα μου ειναι αχρηστα, αλλα θεωρω σωστο να τα εχω ολα (σχεδον) ωστε να μην ψαχνομαι μετα....!!!
Υ.Γ2 Δεν ξερω αν το εβαλα στο σωστο section.  :Embarassed:

----------


## Dbnn

Ξεκινα διαβασμα αδερφε!! Πανε 5 μηνες και ακομα χανω την μπαλα. Καθως οσο ασχολεισαι ανακαλυπτεις ολο και περισσοτερες δυνατοτητες!! Μια καλη αρχη ειναι να μαθεις απο το επισημο site του arduino καθως και την γλωσσα wiring. Αδερφακι της c. 

Υποψιν προσοχη με τους κλωνους του ebay.

----------


## Ninetie

> Υποψιν προσοχη με τους κλωνους του ebay.



Δεν έχουν τίποτα κακό οι "κλώνοι" του eBay. Μην ξεχνάς ότι το Arduino είναι ανοιχτό hardware. Κι εσύ μπορείς να πάρεις τα σχέδια και να το αναπαράγεις.

Ποιοτικό πωλητή να βρεις, ώστε να είναι εντάξει το προϊόν. Τίποτε άλλο. Δεν είναι "μαϊμούδες" όμως.

----------


## Gaou

να υποκλέψω λίγο το θέμα. γιατι ομως δεν κλωνοποιουνται όλα τα arduino ? εχω δει πλακέτες εκει που με καιει που δεν παιζουν κινέζικες. ειμαι σίγουρος οτι δεν μπορουν γιατι αμα μπορούσαν θα τις βγάζανε . οποτε γιατι δεν μπορουν ?

----------


## BloodDonor89

Πιστεύω ότι το σημαντικό ρόλο σε ένα arduino (είτε με την αυθεντική ονομασία είτε με κάποια άλλη) παίζει ο μικροελεγκτης που θα φοράει επάνω. Αυτό κάνει όλη τη δουλειά.

Στάλθηκε από το Lenovo A806 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## CLOCKMAN

Άμα ξέρεις και c είναι ακόμα ποιο εύκολο. Καλό το πακετάκι που θα πάρεις. Εγώ ξεκίνησα πριν ένα χρόνο χωρίς να ξέρω c και μάλιστα με το arduino nano όπου είναι και πολύ φθηνό. Έχω πάρει από ebay τουλάχιστον 10 κομμάτια, κλώνους βέβαια, και δεν έχω το παραμικρό πρόβλημα με τις κινεζιές. Ο ελεγκτής που έχει το uno είναι ο 328, μια χαρά για να αρχίσεις, και το νάνο 328 έχει και είναι μικρό και φθηνό όπως είπα.
Καλή αρχή

----------

BloodDonor89 (02-12-15)

----------


## BloodDonor89

Καλησπερα, χρονια πολλα καλη πρωτοχρονια ευχομαι!

Για να μην ανοιγω νεο θεμα...

Εφτιαξει ενα ρανταρ, και θελω να δουλευει χωρις να χρειαζεται ενσυρματη συνδεση του arduino ωστε να λαμβανω δεδομενα...(βλ. εικονα). Ενα wifi να παρω η ενα bluetooth? Κλεινω πιο πολυ για bluetooth. Πρεπει να εχω και ενα απλο bluetooth σαν αυτο θα ειμαι οκ? http://www.e-shop.gr/gembird-btd-min...e-p-PER.583903

----------


## SProg

Ποια εικόνα;

----------


## BloodDonor89

ωχ ναι ξεχασα να ανεβασω εικονα Untitled.jpg

----------


## Nemmesis

> να υποκλέψω λίγο το θέμα. γιατι ομως δεν κλωνοποιουνται όλα τα arduino ? εχω δει πλακέτες εκει που με καιει που δεν παιζουν κινέζικες. ειμαι σίγουρος οτι δεν μπορουν γιατι αμα μπορούσαν θα τις βγάζανε . οποτε γιατι δεν μπορουν ?



είμαι σίγουρος πως κάτι δεν κάνεις καλά... ποιες είναι οι αυθεντικές που δεν κλωνοποιουνται? για δείξε μας.. να σου πούμε τι κάνεις λάθος... η τι ειναι αυτο που σου διαφευγει... open source αρα δεν υπάρχουν μυστικά .

----------


## Fire Doger

Καλή πρωτοχρονιά!  :Smile: 
Εξαρτάται φίλε μου τι θες να κάνεις, πόσο μεγάλος είναι ο όγκος δεδομένων κλπ.

Στο Bluetooth το θέμα είναι πως είναι για μικρές αποστάσεις και μέτρια ταχύτητα.

Στο WiFi έχεις μεγαλύτερη εμβέλεια και εύκολα επεκτάσιμη και μεγαλες ταχύτητες, και μπορουν τα δεδομένα να πάνε σε πολλες συσκευές αλλά ακριβότερο και δυσκολοτερο σε σχέση με το Bluetooth.

Αυτό που έχεις μια χαρά είναι για τον υπολογιστή αλλά θες και ένα αντίστοιχο module για το arduino.
Πχ http://m.ebay.com/itm/361336762724

Για το arduino ο κώδικας είναι πολύ απλός, για τον υπολογιστή δεν γνωρίζω, πάντως στην Java ήθελε δουλιτσα.

----------


## SProg

Xbee....

----------


## kioan

> Δεν έχουν τίποτα κακό οι "κλώνοι" του eBay. Μην ξεχνάς ότι το Arduino είναι ανοιχτό hardware. Κι εσύ μπορείς να πάρεις τα σχέδια και να το αναπαράγεις.



Ακόμα και σε breadboard γίνεται να το φτιάξει κανείς. Το μόνο που χρειάζεται είναι να προγραμματίσει κάποιος τον bootloader στον AVR.

----------


## BloodDonor89

> Καλή πρωτοχρονιά! 
> Εξαρτάται φίλε μου τι θες να κάνεις, πόσο μεγάλος είναι ο όγκος δεδομένων κλπ.
> 
> Στο Bluetooth το θέμα είναι πως είναι για μικρές αποστάσεις και μέτρια ταχύτητα.
> 
> Στο WiFi έχεις μεγαλύτερη εμβέλεια και εύκολα επεκτάσιμη και μεγαλες ταχύτητες, και μπορουν τα δεδομένα να πάνε σε πολλες συσκευές αλλά ακριβότερο και δυσκολοτερο σε σχέση με το Bluetooth.
> 
> Αυτό που έχεις μια χαρά είναι για τον υπολογιστή αλλά θες και ένα αντίστοιχο module για το arduino.
> Πχ http://m.ebay.com/itm/361336762724
> ...



Μάλιστα, άρα να φανταστώ η καλύτερη λύση είναι το Wi-Fi έτσι; 

Θα πρέπει να παίρνω τα δεδομένα από το Wi-Fi module με βάση την mac address που θα έχει η την IP που θα παίρνει απο το router?

Ακριβό δεν είναι. http://m.ebay.com/itm/ESP8266-Serial...732?nav=SEARCH

Στάλθηκε από το Lenovo A806 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## SProg

Δεν λες λεπτομερεις.


Θελεις ασυρματη επικοινωνια σε ποση αποσταση.5 μετρα,50 μετρα ή απο το χωριο στο σπιτι.


Εαν θελεις μεχρι 50μετρα (μιλαμε για χωρο με τοιχους ή διαφορετικο οροφο) γινεται και με Xbee. 

PC<->PC ή PC<-> Arduino ή Arduino<->Arduino 

XBee_Setup_Diagram.png

----------


## BloodDonor89

Για αρχή κοντινές αποστάσεις εντός σπιτιού γιατί τώρα μαθαίνω. Μετά δεν ξέρω τι θα θελήσω... 😕

Στάλθηκε από το Lenovo A806 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## SProg

Αποφασισε πρωτα  :Smile:

----------


## BloodDonor89

Μήπως να πάρω και τα δυο τελικά; άλλωστε οι τιμες είναι 3 ευρώ το πολύ.

Στάλθηκε από το Lenovo A806 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## SeAfasia

> Xbee....



προτάσεις;  :Biggrin:

----------


## BloodDonor89

λοιπον θα παω για wifi αυτο το module ειναι οκ;
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Esp-12E-ESP8...IAAOSw~OdVY9Hr

----------


## kostasmantzios

Ασχολουμε 5 μηνες και το esp8266 μου φαινεται το πιο δυσκολο απο ολα ..δεν εχω καταφερει να το συνδεσω με το arduino ακομα εστω και για κατι απλο δεν το χω καταφερει...εγω θα σ προτεινα bluetooth επειδη ειναι πολυ πιο ευκολο..

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D722 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## BloodDonor89

Απ ότι κοιτούσα σε διάφορα φόρουμ βίντεο κτλ όντως έτσι είναι το Bluetooth ειναξ πολύ εύκολο. Το Wi-Fi έχει διαδικασία. 

Λέω να ασχολειθω πρώτα με Bluetooth και μετά βλέπουμε. 

Το ερώτημα είναι το εξής. 

Ποιο από τα δύο Bluetooth hc-05 η hc-06 απ ότι λένε το 05 μπορεί να είναι master η slave ενώ το 06 μόνο slave. 

Το θέμα είναι εγώ πιο χρειάζομαι;

Στάλθηκε από το Lenovo A806 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## SProg

Εχετε κολλησει ρε παιδια στο Bluetooth που ειναι δεκαετιων πισω τεχνολογια και σαν τιμη ειναι και ακριβο,δειτε και λιγο παραπερα..

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XBee

----------


## BloodDonor89

Για xbee δεν έχω βρει κάτι οικονομικό. Αν υπάρχει σε τιμή κοντά στα 5 ευρώ τότε ας πάω σε xbee.

Στάλθηκε από το Lenovo A806 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Gaou

> είμαι σίγουρος πως κάτι δεν κάνεις καλά... ποιες είναι οι αυθεντικές που δεν κλωνοποιουνται? για δείξε μας.. να σου πούμε τι κάνεις λάθος... η τι ειναι αυτο που σου διαφευγει... open source αρα δεν υπάρχουν μυστικά .



δεν έχω κάνει τπτ αλλα στανταρ όταν κάνω κάτι δεν το κάνω καλά...! Εννοουσα τα ramps που τρέχουν πάνω στο 2560 και υπέθεσα για μια ταμπλέτα ( duet pcb) που έχω εγώ ότι επίσης ειναι arduino αλλα δεν την εχω δει να κυκλοφορεί απο tτους κινeζους.

Επίσης αδυνατώ να καταλάββω πώς γινεται και το arduino mega2560 να πουλιέται απο τους επισημους 30ευρω και πάνω και απο τους κινέζους 15 και κάτω.

Εν πάσι περιπτώση θέλω και εγω να πάρω ένα μεγκα2560 ( πουλουσε και κάποιος συμφορουμιτης εδω μέσα αλλα η αγγελια έκλεισε :Sad:  ) και θέλω να πάρω και ένα *τετοιο* να μπορώ σε πρώτη φάση να παιζω με κανα βηματικο κινητήρα. 
Θα δουλέψουν (το τετοιο με το μεγκα ) αμα κάνω λιγη μελέτη ?

----------


## BloodDonor89

Με αυτό το xbee είμαι οκ; χρειάζομαι και δεύτερο; 

http://m.ebay.com/itm/Arduino-Blueto...ATCHING_ACTIVE

Αυτό το shield θα το χρειαστω;
http://m.ebay.com/itm/XBee-USB-Adapt...ATCHING_ACTIVE

Στάλθηκε από το Lenovo A806 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## SProg

Εαν στελνεις απο Arduino σε PC ασυρματα.

Θελεις δυο XBee S1(το φθηνοτερο μεχρι 100feet range) και εναν προσαρμογεα απο οπου το προγραμματιζεις κιολας.

----------


## BloodDonor89

Ναι από arduino σε PC θέλω.

Δηλαδή αυτό που έστειλα παραπάνω δεν είναι s1?

Στάλθηκε από το Lenovo A806 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## SProg

Εαν κρινω απο την τιμη.Οχι.

----------


## SProg

Οι τιμες ειναι ακομα πολυ ψηλα..ακομα και για τα S1.

Απο τη πτυχιακη μου (πριν 1.5χρονο) βλεπω στο κοστολογιο: 


ΚΟΣΤΟΣ
* 2 Arduino Mega2560 + 2 Xbee shield 30 €
* 2 XBee S1 - 16 €
* Προσαρμογέας μονάδας Xbee  13 €

----------


## BloodDonor89

Μάλιστα. Δεν θέλω να δώσω παραπάνω γιατί όπως είπα ο σκοπός ειναι απλώς για να μάθω

Στάλθηκε από το Lenovo A806 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

